# Burma's BTR 3 U



## mike5044 (1 Feb 2006)

*Has anyone heard Ukarinain built BTR 3 U are being inducted to Burma army...and Burma made corvette visted Indian port of Port Blair...*


----------



## muffin (1 Feb 2006)

Wasn't this done a few years ago? 
http://www.irrawaddy.org/aviewer.asp?a=954&z=104

Re: Corvette
From Jan 11th, Free Press Daily News


Burma sends warship to show it’s opening up

Indian Express, India

PORT BLAIR - Ending decades of self-imposed maritime isolation, Burma has sent a warship out of its territorial waters for the first time in 40 years.

In a clear signal that it is willing to open up, the military dispensation in Rangoon has dispatched UMS Anawyahta to Port Blair at the Navy’s invitation for the Milan 2006 exercises.

An indigenously-built missile corvette never before seen by most maritime forces, the Anawyahta has made a big impression at the Navy formation here as has its crew led by Commander Ko Ko Kyaw.

A senior officer with the formation here said: “It is a very smart and impressive ship. We noticed that it is very well managed too.”

The ship’s visit to the Andaman Islands comes just a week before Navy Chief Admiral Arun Prakash is scheduled to visit Rangoon.

The Burmese Navy delegation here will for the first time be engaging meaningfully with its neighbours, including Thailand, Indonesia, Singapore, Malaysia and Sri Lanka.

The warship will also participate for the first time ever in multilateral exercises over the next few days.

Burma’s presence here is significant considering the rapidly evolving assessment of Coco Island, a Burmese territory just 20 nautical miles from Landfall, India’s northernmost point in the islands.


----------



## mike5044 (1 Feb 2006)

thanks


----------

